# Where did the Blue Pill forum go?



## Ryan Rash (Jul 24, 2014)

I loved that forum. D':


----------



## SparksterSanjulo (Jul 24, 2014)

It's just been combined with the normal Lolcow threads. All the threads are still there, don't worry.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Jul 24, 2014)

Blue pill was combined into lolcow as it was not particularly thriving.


----------



## Andrew Noel Schaefer (Jul 24, 2014)

It did help by putting all the stuff about SJW-ish groups in one place.

Please bring it back. Lolcow feels clogged otherwise.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jul 24, 2014)

I say bring it back. Blue Pill has some of the most popular threads (SJWs, Dashcon etc.) and it will be messier to combine it with the Lolcow forum.


----------



## Watcher (Jul 24, 2014)

Alan Pardew said:


> I say bring it back. Blue Pill has some of the most popular threads (SJWs, Dashcon etc.) and it will be messier to combine it with the Lolcow forum.


I say it's unnecessary.

None of these communities really overlap with each other or demand multiple threads. With Jace or Moleman I could see getting different forums out of necessity since you don't want like 5 Jace threads on the front page.


----------



## CatParty (Jul 24, 2014)

Cuddlebug said:


> I say it's unnecessary.
> 
> None of these communities really overlap with each other or demand multiple threads. With Jace or Moleman I could see getting different forums out of necessity since you don't want like 5 Jace threads on the front page.




Only 5?


----------



## Pikonic (Jul 25, 2014)

Alan Pardew said:


> I say bring it back. Blue Pill has some of the most popular threads (SJWs, Dashcon etc.) and it will be messier to combine it with the Lolcow forum.


Or make a subforum called Lolherd, for all the groups of people combined into one 'lolcow' (SJW, Wizardchan, Loveshies, etc.)


----------



## Male (Jul 25, 2014)

why is deagledad banned


----------



## Mr. 0 (Jul 25, 2014)

An interesting end to a subforum: getting folded back into the parent forum from which the threads came. 

Can we delete the moleman subforum yet?


----------



## Trombonista (Jul 25, 2014)

Maybe we can get a Golden Knight subforum instead.


----------



## Null (Jul 26, 2014)

So for someone to get their own subforum, generally speaking, you'll want a person who:

1) Is active.
2) Has content coming from a reliable source close to the board (Marvin, DeagleDad, Willow)
3) Has enough people talking about them that an individual update thread would warrant a conversation.

Jace meets all of the above.
Gabe met all of the above until he simmered out. He was worthy of a subforum when it was created, but if it were for consideration now, he wouldn't meet criteria.

I've considered Pixyteri for it but while she does meet what is required, she isn't really interesting enough to warrant it. The people who care are basically a gaggle of women that hate how poorly she dresses herself. I don't know enough about the Golden Knight, but he and someone else also come up now in chat at least once.

Ultimately it's up to Kats, but the risk of failure is low. Make a trial board, and if it flops, just take all posts, merge it back into the General thread, and then move it to Lolcow. Exactly like what was planned with Moleman.


----------

